# Backgear Issue



## Flyrod (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi All

In this thread: 

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/power-kraft-value.59943/

at post #3 it was noted that:

"Check out the back gear on that rascal.

The knob to the left of the label pulls in and out to shift back gear.

There is a retainer that holds it in place that does not always and it can slip out causing folks to shove in while running breaking off teeth."

I have the issue highlighted in red text - not under power, I engage the backgear lever and as soon as i let go it wants to drift out of gear - if i immediately start turning CC (by hand) it will stay engaged...but if i let tension go or go the other direction, it immediately slips out of gear

in the parts diagram attached, it looks like there is some sort of positive engagement...short of removing the assembly, how does one know if that is there and working? - is there some other trick for getting that lever to stay engaged?

thanks!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

Flyrod, have a look at the bottom of the shifter rack assembly with it pulled out.  What you need is the LA-264 latch key with it's associated spring and retaining pin.
If they're missing, they can be purchased from Logan. 

Once installed, the spring pushes the latch out with the shifter rack pulled out.  To take it out of back gear, the latch is depressed and the shifter rack
pushed in.  (As well as engaging the pin in the bull gear.)


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

NGB - thanks - quick question...once the collar is off the back, does it just pull straight forward?

thanks


----------



## gjmontll (Jun 28, 2017)

A few years ago, when I started restoring a 1944-vintage Logan 820, I noted that the backgear knob would not stay engaged, so I assumed the latch was missing. [I never used a mirror to inspect the underside of the shifter arm. ] Once I started tearing down the headstock, I saw the latch and spring were in place, but locked up by accumulated grime.
And if you remove the collar and pull the arm all the way, you will have trouble getting it properly reengaged! I'll pass along the tip I learned on this forum (thanks to "Redlineman" ): I suggest you cut a screwdriver slot into the end of the backgear shaft. This makes the shifter adjustment quite easy. Oh, you do have to have the headstock pretty-well disassembled to be able to do this. Here's a link from my June 16, 2014 posting in my long thread "Greg's Logan 820 Restoration"  that show the slot. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/data/attachments/38/38503-c681c7f2c98133799163b7aaeb64adb9.jpg


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

Flyrod said:


> NGB - thanks - quick question...once the collar is off the back, does it just pull straight forward?
> 
> thanks



Yes, the collar is removed and the rack will come out.  Here's a link to Scott Logan's instructions for adjusting the back gears when you put it
back together.  It's not really a difficult task, but a bit fussy.  gjmontll's suggestion of cutting a screw slot in the back gear shaft is a good idea,
but it isn't necessary if you don't want to bother.  I just rolled the shaft with a  screwdriver on one of the back gears.

http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/logan_lathe_back_gears.html


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

it was easier than i thought - gjmontll was correct...assembly was there but just stuck - some aerokroil, a pick and file, and works good as new - when pulled, snaps into place...pushes in all the way and lever can be diengaged

NGB - thanks for the tips on reassembly of the backgears


----------

